# Potential Stocking ideas



## Matty6477 (Jan 18, 2017)

I will soon be getting either a 55 gallon or 75 gallon tank, and I am potentially looking at getting a green terror, and was after some ideas of ideal tank mates.

If I get the 75 gallon the stock list I'm possibly looking at are
A) 1 x green terror, 1 x Jack Dempsey and 1 x Striped Raphael Catfish
Or
B) 1 x green terror and 2 x Striped Raphael Catfish. 
Would either of these ideas work? And which would you recommend most?

If I get the 55 gallon, would the green terror have to be the only fish in the tank? Or could I also put a Striped Raphael Catfish in with him?

If you have any other ideas for tank mates for a green terror in a 75g, I would love to hear them, and suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Cichlids have a mind of their own, but I would not have a 55 with only 2 cichlids, especially if it is a Jack and a G. Terror.

IMO, a Green Terror would be fine by himself in a 55gal, a little tight, but do-able. The cat would be hit-or-miss. This would depend on the temperament of the G. Terror.


----------



## Matty6477 (Jan 18, 2017)

And what about the 75 gallon options?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

A 75gal, is just a much deeper, and better 55gal (still 48" long). 
I never like to stock 2 cichlids, the strong will kill the weaker. If you MUST have the Terror and "Friends", I would add a school of larger Tetras or Barbs,


----------



## Matty6477 (Jan 18, 2017)

I understand cheers mate. Would I be able to put a green terror with a school of tiger barbs in a 75g? If so, how many would you suggest for a school?


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

FWIW, I kept a breeding pair of GT's in a 55 many moons ago ...


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Matty6477 said:


> I understand cheers mate. Would I be able to put a green terror with a school of tiger barbs in a 75g? If so, how many would you suggest for a school?


IMO, a school of 20+ Tiger Barbs and a Gr Terror would work out well. 
1) With a large school, the barbs will stick to themselves.
2) With a large school, there would be too many targets for the GT.


----------



## Matty6477 (Jan 18, 2017)

That's great thank you. 
I think I am going to go with the 75 gallon tank. And stock it with
1 x Green Terror
20 - 24 x Tiger barbs

Would you recommend trying 1 x Striped Raphael Catfish, or leaving the catfish out?


----------

